# Carb not getting gas



## bard2823 (Jun 8, 2009)

I have a Mariner 9.9 (Japanese) that is not drawing gas from the tank.  It will start but shuts off after it runs out of gas.  It will keep running if I pump gas in with the primer bulb.  I have rebuilt the carb and checked everything in it to look for blockage and can't find any.  Anyone have any suggestions as to why I'm not getting any fuel pressure?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

fuel pump diaphragm sounds bad...


----------



## bard2823 (Jun 8, 2009)

I just replaced the diaphragm and it still looks good to me, but I am new to this. Could it be bad if it still looks like it did when it was new? If so, is there any way to test it?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

if you pump the bulb and it starts but stalls after it starts I would look to the pump, anti-siphon valve and confirm the tank is properly vented.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Air leak in the fuel system would be my guess.
Somewhere between the bottom of the pickup tube and the fuel pump.


----------



## bard2823 (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas. I'll check those areas for problems and post an update tomorrow.


----------



## hoser3 (Mar 24, 2008)

As stupid as it sounds make sure you have a good connection between the tank and the motor.


----------



## hoser3 (Mar 24, 2008)

I would double check to see if your fuel hose is hooked up correctly and that the arrow on the primer bulb is facing to motor.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Don't make the same mistake I did and go cheap-o with the line and tank. Replace the easily replacable first. New 6 gal Moeller tank ~$25, M/F fittings for tank ~$20, line ~$20, motor fitting ~$10. Go with Moeller or OEM in my opinion. No Attwood or cheap-o.

Then just keep working your way up to the pump...check hose connections, filters, gaskets on canister, etc.

I hope it turns out to be cheap and simple! Good luck!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Mine did the same. It was the fittings. I got rid of the fitting all together and just went with a straight fitting and clamped the hose directly on with stainless clamps. Mine was hose to tank. It happened to my friends boat too. But his was the hose to motor fitting. So we did the same thing to his as we did to mine. Haven't had any issues since.


----------



## bard2823 (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys. I haven't been able to get it working yet. I was able to siphon gas from the tank and hose by putting the hose lower than the tank so I don't think the problem is in the fuel system. All connections look good. My next step is to order a new fuel pump and if that doesn't work I guess I'll just have to take it in to the shop.


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

At lease half the time I hear of a problem like this, it turns out to be a hose problem. Find someone with the same type of motor and use thier hose and gas tank to test. A pin hole in the hose can cause problems. Save your money and do the test first.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> At lease half the time I hear of a problem like this, it turns out to be a hose problem. Find someone with the same type of motor and use thier hose and gas tank to test. A pin hole in the hose can cause problems. Save your money and do the test first.



x2. Any kind of air leak will cause this problem.


----------



## bard2823 (Jun 8, 2009)

> At lease half the time I hear of a problem like this, it turns out to be a hose problem. Find someone with the same type of motor and use thier hose and gas tank to test. A pin hole in the hose can cause problems. Save your money and do the test first.


I feel like a dumb cheapskate. But a happy dumb cheapskate now that I replaced my Attwood fuel system with Moeller and the problem is fixed. Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

[smiley=1-beer-german.gif].


----------

